# printer driver for HP PSC 1610 all in one



## kairi (Jan 29, 2006)

even after installing the software for the HP PSC 1610 all in one scanner/pronter etc. I cannot get a decent reliable driver from the Mac librabry and use a gimp driver for a HP deskjet 1600 which renders very unsatisfactory quality.

Anyone know how to get around this?


----------

